# Thoroughbred mare with a marking.



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

I am currently riding a young thoroughbred mare that I'm considering buying.
Previous to her being clipped, she always had a few stray white hairs in her longer coat. After she was clipped, we (as in myself and a few friends and the clipper) discovered she had a smatting of white hairs from the top of her right hindquarter all the way down her right leg.









It's not the best picture as the sun is saturating it out (and no, the white on the left hind leg was remnants of swell down, a poultice)









Any idea's? I haven't seen a thoroughbred with a marking like this till I was introduced to the coloured thoroughbred farm over-east in Australia.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thoroughbreds do carry genes that display Paint markings, although they are not as common as the solids
Looks like a form of sabino to me, but you'll want to hear from the others as well


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking sabino as well.


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been told possibly an injury as well, as she steps short on the right hind. She's having a masseuse fortnightly, and equissage to loosen her up, I've only known her 2 years though, there is still 3 unknown years that anything could have happened.

Maybe she's just interesting. She has no white ticking through her coat at all, and has a tiny white star. Beside from that, this is her only white.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It doesn't look like an injury to me. My guess would be that it is a random somatic mutation.


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't think it looked like an injury.
And thank you for bringing up the somatic mutation, I've been trying to remember that word for a few weeks now. Thanks!

And just quickly, I notice your from Perth  So am I.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, proud Perthie here


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

whoah.. that looks like someone threaded her together back there LOL cool marking?


----------



## Coconut Cruncher (Sep 19, 2012)

I get a lot of comments while riding, that's for sure.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I was going to say rabicano, but theres nothing on the tail...
but anyways, here's a rabicano








And a horse i came acrose with sonomatic mutation, which i now expect it is


----------

